# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Wisenet BabyView, baby monitors, Hanwha Techwin Co., Ltd., South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Hanwha Techwin Co., Ltd.

Home page - wisenetlife.com/en/product/BabyView

----------


## Airicist

BrilliantVIEW Video Baby Monitor 

 Published on Sep 24, 2014




> The Samsung BrilliantVIEW monitoring system delivers crisp and clear videos in a large 4.3" LCD color monitor. With the remote pan, tilt, and zoom camera, you can control the camera to see if the baby is really asleep, keep track of others in the room or check if the door is closed. Learn more about these features and many more in this video.

----------

